# Big Leaf Maple Humidor



## avanti (Jun 14, 2015)

I just completed a humidor for a wedding present. I used some beautiful big leaf maple thins that I obtained from Mike1950 for the exterior of the box. The interior of the box is unfinished spanish cedar.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 14, 2015)

Brian - Thats pretty spectacular  
I don't know much about humidors but I know what looks good.. and this is it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice Brian!!! Those thins are spectacular framed with walnut?


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 14, 2015)

great looking project
Dave


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't beat beautiful, natural, awesome figured wood ! Looks great


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 14, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## TimR (Jun 14, 2015)

Fine looking humidor!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 14, 2015)

That's just gorgeous Brian, I got some of Mikes thins, you got me motivated to do something with them
...


----------



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sing it with me....
Here comes the box...
All dressed in maple....

Bah....i got nuttin...

That is a great looking humidor...very nice...


----------



## CWS (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Night Fox Customs (Jun 21, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice! Mike's maple is awesome. I've never owned a humidor. What is the curved piece inside for? Gary


----------



## avanti (Jun 22, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Nice! Mike's maple is awesome. I've never owned a humidor. What is the curved piece inside for? Gary


 The curved piece of cedar is just a divider in the box to separate different cigars. It is fitted tightly with leather pads on the ends to be moveable.


----------



## phinds (Jun 22, 2015)

WOW !


----------



## VotTak (Aug 19, 2015)

Just beautiful, wouldn't mind to get something like that. Love the accuracy of that humidor


----------



## WoodLove (Sep 3, 2015)

avanti said:


> The curved piece of cedar is just a divider in the box to separate different cigars. It is fitted tightly with leather pads on the ends to be moveable.


WHEW!!! I figured you had some special big ole cigar that you rolled yourself that fit the curve...... I was like..... hmmmmm..... somebody likes to roll their own fatties don't they? ..... but then I remembered its a cigar humidor.....lol


----------



## VotTak (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd like to know how much something like this box cost.


----------



## Aurora North (Oct 16, 2015)

Very, very beautiful. And great choice on how you displayed the grain. I really like how the rays lead upwards into the quilt.

I am just about to try building a cigar humidor for a local cigar shop owner who saw some of my other work. I took a look at some in a store and gave them a close inspection. Even mid level expensive ones were all veneered MDF. The interiors were all spanish cedar veneer and the outside was whatever burl or straight grain wood they wrapped it with. 

I looked up construction from hardwood because that's the only way I would go personally. Exactly like what you have done here. A question for you though... How did you compensate for the humidity with the all hardwood construction? I was researching on the net and found some info that so long as the inside of the outer box (the beautiful presentation wood of choice) is sealed on both sides, then lined with spanish cedar, there would not be issues down the line with warping/cupping. One guy in a video even mentioned that you could veneer hardwood on the outside and so long as it was sealed on the inside it wouldn't have issues with movement. Then simply line the interior with spanish cedar...Which flies in the face of everything I learned about veneering, but then again my knowledge pool is a drop in the ocean of all there is to know about woodworking. 

Also... did you leather or felt the ends of the divider? Analog or digital humidity gauge? Brusso hinges?


Stepan... in terms of cost... those hinges alone are at least $40- $60 for the pair depending on the brand. That looks like a $600-$800 humidor all day long to me.


----------



## avanti (Oct 16, 2015)

Yusuke,
Thanks for the kind words about the humidor. 
I found an article in the Nov-Dec 1997 Fine Woodworking magazine that helped me figure out how to construct the humidors. I basically build the box using spanish cedar, then seal the outside of the box before gluing the exterior wood on (I used 1/4 inch thins) with waterproof wood glue. I leave the inside of the spanish cedar unfinished and glue a thin layer of cedar inside the box to allow me to make a raised lip for the box lid to form a seal. I have built 4 so far and all seem stable with no problems. 
Several photos here show some more details and a couple other humidors.
I used leather on the ends of the inner box divider to form a snug fit but allow the divider to be moved. I haven't used Brusso hinges because of the cost, but I found similar hinges that were more affordable. I'm still experimenting with hinges. I've used both digital and analog humidity gauges. I think the digital gauges seem to be a bit more accurate, but with only minor differences.View attachment 89768View attachment 89768

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Nov 30, 2015)

Beautiful work Brian, would you trade one for a juniper carving or two?


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful!! It just POPS right out at you


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

Beautiful work. As I cannot cut a straight line and don't measure, a project of this quality is beyond me. Would you consider trading a carving.


----------



## Bill12035 (Dec 4, 2017)

Holy smoly! The quilted top is very intoxicating. The rest is beautiful as well but the top is magic. Stunning!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 4, 2017)

X ice work


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 4, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> X ice work


Nice work.


----------

